
Ask HN: Any self-hosted alternatives to Ngrok or Serveo for SSH connections? - palecsandru
Are there any open-source self-hosted alternatives to Ngrok (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ngrok.com&#x2F;) or Serveo (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;serveo.net&#x2F;), that support SSH connections, that can be used without any restrictions?
======
vs4vijay
Did you check inlets?
[https://github.com/alexellis/inlets](https://github.com/alexellis/inlets)

~~~
palecsandru
I am interested in SSH connections also.

